# Vapefly Jester rebuildable edition



## Andre (9/7/19)

Who has or will get stock please?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (9/7/19)

Now this is what a pod should be! Nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (24/7/19)

Bump

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/19)

Found at last at Blck Flavour. The picture on their site is misleading for it shows the matte black, but one gets the black (block pattern). 

Now I am looking for a matte black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/10/19)

This looks like exactly what I need. I'm loving HRH's Nord, even in MTL.

So I have gone back permanently to the Reo, making 9mg juice for me and 12mg for HRH's Pod. But I still don't like the randomness of commercial coils. The Nord coils are surprisingly durable, but we did have one dud. 

Thanks for the info, I shall be shopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

